# Hidden inbuilt Vivarium ideas



## Bigpapapowell (Jan 25, 2009)

Fancy building the 5x2' stack into the room as oppose to having the vivariums in the room, maybe under the stairs, next to a chimney breast etc, maybe using wooden/plasterboard fronting? 
Anyone done anything like this?

Or even just making the vivs look a little less of an eyesore! 

What sort of problems did you occur?

Any ideas?

Better yet any photos?


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Bigpapapowell said:


> Fancy building the 5x2' stack into the room as oppose to having the vivariums in the room, maybe under the stairs, next to a chimney breast etc, maybe using wooden/plasterboard fronting?
> Anyone done anything like this?
> 
> Or even just making the vivs look a little less of an eyesore!
> ...


I have niches either side of a fireplace in my front room, and wanted something discreet, here's what I came up with 










Been a couple of changes (the large left hand viv still isn't finished though) but you get the idea. Sorry the lights are all off, it was a bit late when that pic was taken (although not too late for my fav TV program :lol2

Closer shot of the top right viv










Lower left viv, atop my "entertainment stack"










Bottom right viv atop a built in cupboard (has my water purifier, mistking, and a whole load of wires in)










And here's the top left, still a work in progress.










Hopefully this will give a little inspiration. The long term goal is to have everything kind of looking part of the rooms, but that may require me to stop acquiring new animals for a bit to focus on the ones I have!

Dave


----------



## rexob (Sep 1, 2012)

my_shed said:


> I have niches either side of a fireplace in my front room, and wanted something discreet, here's what I came up with
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
awesome :no1:


----------



## Donnie76 (Aug 24, 2012)

You gotta love Jake and the neverland pirates :2thumb:
Nice setups and a good use of space


----------



## popeye92 (Jan 28, 2013)

really nice work there well done :2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Bigpapapowell said:


> Fancy building the 5x2' stack into the room as oppose to having the vivariums in the room, maybe under the stairs, next to a chimney breast etc, maybe using wooden/plasterboard fronting?
> Anyone done anything like this?
> 
> Or even just making the vivs look a little less of an eyesore!
> ...



Never done one, but i'd do like you said... plasterboard fronting so you can paint / paper it to match the rest of the wall, and add a skirting board on to the bottom. So it doesn't look like you've got an alcove but a viv stack built into the wall.


----------



## Hayln (Feb 25, 2009)

I have smaller vivs hidden in cabinets so I can close the doors and put a table cloth over when the landlord comes over....


----------



## popeye92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hayln said:


> I have smaller vivs hidden in cabinets so I can close the doors and put a table cloth over when the landlord comes over....


 sounds like a good idea :lol2::2thumb:


----------

